# I'm back



## dvsDave (May 14, 2003)

Well, it seems that I have been gone for way too long. But now I'm back and I apologize for my absence.

The site has settled down after an incredible beginning and I am sometimes in awe of the fact that it's lasted this long. When this site started only 3 months ago, I wasn't sure if this idea that grew out of a conversation with a fellow techie about a lack of free information that was geared towards high-school theater techs. This site has gone above and beyond my most hopeful expectations and I would just like to thank everybody for their contributions and loyalty when the site in the best condition. 

also acutely aware of the lack of theater-related news on the site and I am asking if you see something online that seems newsworthy for this site, email me at [email protected] or click Submit News in the main menu. It would be great if this site can become a sort of slashdot for the technical theater world. 

Sincerely,
-dvsDave


----------

